# Question about the betta contest on this site



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

According to this forum, the entries for June will begin tomorrow. Two quick questions... 1) how do I enter? 2) how do I view the winner for May?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The contest is not longer going on.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The contest is not longer going on.


So this month (May) was the last month for it? What happened?


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

It hasn't been working for months now. As far as I know there was no may contest.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Please link; I can't find the thread.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

moodynarwhal said:


> It hasn't been working for months now. As far as I know there was no may contest.





RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Please link; I can't find the thread.


Looks like it's been removed now. There was a May contest. I voted. And it said the entries for June would begin June 1st.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It wasn't this forum. We haven't run the contest since last July or August. I was in charge and it became too much work the way it had to be done. Check other forums where you go.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It wasn't this forum. We haven't run the contest since last July or August. I was in charge and it became too much work the way it had to be done. Check other forums where you go.


It was definitely here. I don't go to any other betta forums.

Maybe it was May/June 2016 and I didn't notice the year. lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you are speaking of the Forum-sponsored photo contest I can assure you there hasn't been one since last year nor have any been removed. And only Moderators can remove threads, posts, contests, etc. Even at that, they are sent to a Moderator section titled "Removed Topics;" not permanently deleted. Nothing is permanently deleted. And removing a Forum-sponsored contest would involve notifying the other Moderators and the Administrator.

If you are speaking of a member-sponsored contest it would still take a Moderator to send it to Removed Topics.

RTST
TFK/BF Moderator


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If you are speaking of the Forum-sponsored photo contest I can assure you there hasn't been one since last year nor have any been removed. And only Moderators can remove threads, posts, contests, etc. Even at that, they are sent to a Moderator section titled "Removed Topics;" not permanently deleted. Nothing is permanently deleted. And removing a Forum-sponsored contest would involve notifying the other Moderators and the Administrator.
> 
> If you are speaking of a member-sponsored contest it would still take a Moderator to send it to Removed Topics.
> 
> ...


It's still there. I see it now. As I thought, it was from May/June - but in 2016. I didn't notice the year at first when I clicked to vote. Guess my vote didn't count. lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Please link. I need to see why it let you vote and close the thread.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

I clicked on "Forums"...then "More Betta"...then "Betta Fish Contests"...but I don't see the link now. I clicked on one a few days ago and it was a full page of little thumbnails of people's betta fish and you could click on each one and enlarge the picture. And each one said "Click to vote for this betta" (or something similar)...and I clicked one. Sorry I couldn't be of more help. I don't know how I ended up on that page and I don't know how to link it back.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Unless you got into the Moderator section you couldn't. I've searched this forum for keywords January, February, March, April, May, etc., and find nothing that allows members to vote.

All you have to do the same thing you did with the article you linked. We really need to understand how this happened. I'd like something concrete to send to the Administrator.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

What article? I tried to find the contest thread again by clicking the above pathway and I couldn't find that page again. I remember what it looked like, which I described above. If I can get it to work again, I will definitely link it here.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You put a link to a piece on Betta ages in the "Articles" section.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Oh yeah! Well, I can Google search that and copy and paste, but I can't seem to find the thread with all those pictures and thumbnails now. If I do, I will send the link, I promise.


----------



## WinterSoldier. (Aug 30, 2019)

Is there still contests?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Not Forum-sponsored photo contests.


----------

